# ob global vs unbundling



## house (Mar 31, 2011)

Is is appropriate to bill ob global if a physician delivers from another practice but is covering for the primary physician. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## eabailey1962@yahoo.com (Apr 27, 2011)

*OB unbundling*

Can someone with OB/GYN experience please help with this.  A physician is in a call group, Dr. A covers for Dr. B on weekends.  Dr. A delivers Dr. B patients, but Dr. B is billing global OB care.  What are some opintions on this type of billing and coding.  Thanks.


----------



## kslagle (May 3, 2011)

This is my clinic's protocol, however, I must tell you, we are a mixed practice, general practioners with other physcians with ob, internal med, ortho, and surgery specialties.

When an ob is seen for the antepartum care and delivered by the same physcian, a global is charged, however, if another physcian delivers, then the antepartum care is charged on the last ov visit with the primary ob physcian and the delivery is charged out under the delivering physcian.

In these cases, the original ob physcian does the followup and this is billed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bonzaibex (May 4, 2011)

I've worked OB-GYN for way too many years to count.  Every solo physician I've ever worked with has had agreements with other OBs in regards to deliveries.  Deliveries are done by whoever is on call, but the global OB code is billed out by the OB who provided the antepartum care.  Compensation is made to the delivering doc in accordance with the agreement the 2 doctors have.  Some pay each other a previously agreed-upon fee while others consider it a wash.  A "you cover for me and I'll cover for you and we'll call it even" kind of thing.

While we all know this is not correct coding, this is the way it's done.  It's tough to make it these days as a solo physician.  I see no harm in this kind of private agreement between 2 or more doctors for coverage.  It may even fall under the locum tenem rules.

Becky, CPC


----------

